# How do you like my sig?



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I took me a couple hours... because it's kinda hard to stuff three cats into a photo... especially when they are all different sizes... but I actually finished and I'm kinda proud. What do you guys think? Is it too busy or just right? I might edit it some more later on... just wanted comments etc. 

I know it's no where near as good as Forjazz's... but...  *Still thinking about asking her to make her a sig with her kitties on it!*


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I think it's very cute!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I really like it 

one thing i'd do is try to clean-up their eyes from camera flash effects.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow it's neat. I wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> I really like it
> 
> one thing i'd do is try to clean-up their eyes from camera flash effects.


The 'burn' tool in Adobe Photoshop can be good for getting rid of that dull, grey look you often get in flash photos of cats' eyes. On the other hand, it can sometimes just make them look scary... 8O

Nice work though, I love the sig


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

wow that really good i like making graphics!!! :wink:


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

My sig won't work, Can someone help?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I see it ...


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Hrm weird.. It wont show for me.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Gabriella, if you want some tips, you could always IM me if you have AOL Instant Messenger. I'd be happy to help -- I helped BoscosMum for a long time so if you were curious you could ask her if I'm a good teacher.  My sn is ShadesOfNight926. I'm sick today so I'll probably be around.


----------

